# Good Early Morning Topwater Action



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a short window to fish so I hit it early and fished a three foot deep grass flat with just a bit of wind. Got on the water by 5:30 and had to be off by 8:00. Had no action between 5:30 and 6:15, which was sunrise. But as soon as the sun was above the horizon things picked up. The only fly I threw all morning was a chartreuse over white topwater fly called a BeerBelly. Had a few shorts hit and then the 17 incher in the photo below nailed it. Then for the next fifteen minutes there was non stop topwater action from short specks and aggressive mangroves. But, as if someone threw a switch, the furious action came to a sudden halt. I continued to fish getting enough topwater action to make it interesting but catching nothing. About 7:00 I made a long cast, stripped in a few feet and this 25 inch red inhaled the fly and it was off to the races. The cast was about 75 feet so it did not take long before I was into the backing, and not long after that until I was way into the backing! This little guy made one amazing run. Fought him for a good while, when he finally surrendered I found the he had totally inhaled the fly deep into his throat. Glad it was a slot red because this guy was bleeding, exhausted, and not going to make it. Fished for another 30 minutes, caught a couple shot specks and another mangrove. Long walk back to the truck, but worth it. Only had a little over two hours of fishing but it was a very nice two hours.












This is a BeerBelly fly except my more recent ties do not have eyes.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet... on a flyrod. Thanks for the report.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice job! Always good to see a fly report.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report. Thanks for sharing. Would you mind elaborating on that fly a little? What the heck is that "belly" material?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

very cool! what weight fly rod do you throw for specs and reds?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME way to start the day...I need to start fishing in the AM before work.

You fly-fishers really make me want to learn the art too!


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

nb&twill, i throw an 8 weight 95% of the time.



Fishfeeder, the belly is made of a 15/8 inch piece of light tubing. I slide it over the body like this.












Tie down the end above the hookpoint and then turn it inside out over itself.












Then tie the other end down near hookeye.












Now pick out the tube and using super glue secure the top of the tube down to the top of the hook shank, use a piece of plastic to press the tube down and this will keep it from sticking to your fingers.












it should look something like this. 












Then I build a head out of calftail and coat it with Daves fleximent. Forming into a head that looks like the one in the upper post.



Having said this, the fly really gets its topwater action from the inclusion of a FlyLipp, the small angled piece of plastic visible in step 2.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Good stuff lipps!!

L8, Harry


----------



## TKilgore (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a little late on the draw here but Great report and nice fish.



Second best way to start the day.



Thanks for sharing the recipe too.



Tom


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks TK, but that is just a small portion of that fly's recipe. I just posted that to show fishfeeder what the belly was made of, it is actually called Flexi-Cord Light 1/4 inch width. and how to tie it in.


----------



## TKilgore (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess I should have been more specific. I'm new to tying but could probably stumble through the rest of the fly (maybe not) but had no clue about the belly. Some won't share their techniques but you did. Thanks again!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats a nice looking fly you got there. You sure do have some talent.


----------

